# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Po te mbahej referendumi per bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine, cila do ishte vota?

## ARIANI_TB

Po Te Mbahej Referendumi Per Bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine, Cila Do Ishte Vota e Juaj?

----------


## TetovaMas

> Po Te Mbahej Referendumi Per Bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine, Cila Do Ishte Vota e Juaj?


*
Edhe pse nuk jame shqipetare i Kosoves ,sikur te me jepet mundesia te votoje do te kisha votuare JO per momentin .

Do te kisha votuare PO qe te shkaterohet fara ,rasad i keqe ne shoqerine tone dhe mandej Shqiperia eshte nga natyra e bashkuare . Si munde ta bashkojeshe nje popull kurre ata nuk kane asnje "grame " nacionalizem ne shpirtin e tyre qofte nacionalizem ekonomik qofte kombetare .


Personalishte kame votuare per JO . Ndoshta edhe une vuaj per bashkimin e Shqiperise me gjithe tokat etnike shqipetare , pore se pari eshte me rendesi te bashkojme popullin dhe mandej territoret. Mbas shkaterimit te komunizmit ne Shqiperi ,per 20 vjete ne shqipetaret nuk kemi treguare interes per zhvillim ,ekonomik , strategjik . Mbas mbarimit te luftes ne Kosove , 1999 po mos te ishin Nderkombetaret shqipetaret ne Kosove do te likfidoheshin po thuaj te gjithe me njeri tjetrin per interesa partiake,ekonomike apo klanore .

Mbas te ashtuquajtures lufte e vitit 2001 ne Maqedoni , shqipetaret per fate te keqe mbeten popullate me me pake te drejta ne evope , dhe per kete nuk duhet te i hudhen fajet sllavo-maqdoneve pore faji i mbetet klaneve udheheqesve tradhetare shqipefolesa ne Maqedoni.

Te gjithe politikanet aktuale qe jane duke udhehequr sote ne vitet 1990 na thonin se do ta shifni kushe jane shqipetaret ,kurre do ti marrim spitalet, komunat ,gjygjet ,me nje fjale institucionet .  Te shkojshe sote ne ata komuna ku udheheqin shqipetaret ,komunat jane shendruare vetem ne industri personale e hajduteve . Te shkojshe sote te Spitalet publike ku udheheqin mjeket shqipetare , ata spitale ju perngjajne pazareve te kafsheve . Te shkojshe sote dhe ti shohesh Gjygjet ku udheheqin shqipetare  , krimi eshte i katastrofale ma merr mendja se ne gjygjet ku udheheqin shqipetaret , jane te korruptuara edhe murret rreth e perqarke . Shoqeri kolektive e kriminalizuarte .

Personalishte mendoje se nuk eshte veshtire te bashkohen territoret e shqipetareve ,sepse tokat shqipetare jane te bashkuara nga natyra (shumice popullate shqipetare )pore veshtire se bashkohen shqipetaret ,dhe ti n'grahin punes qe te funkcionoje shteti dhe institucionet. Disa te ashtuquajtur komandante thonin Hajte te bejme lufte dhe mandej te vrasim njeri tjetrin . Nuk i besohet kesaj rrace 

Tradhetaret shqipefolesa (udheheqesit me gjake jo ilire ) , per 20 vjete kane instaluare ne shoqerin shqipetare  vetem politike,ekonomi , institucione  kriminale , deri sa sote shqiptarizmin i ka hyre publiku ne stadion. 


Shoqeria e kriminalizuare nuk duhet te bashkohet, pore ajo duhet te dale fare dhe ti humbet rasadi .

Personalishte nuk e dua Shqiperine e Bashkuare me shoqeri te kriminalizuare . Shqiperine do ta bashkoje rinia e shkolluare dhe e bashkuare per nje qellim. Kurre do te vije kjo rini te shqipetaret nuk dihet ????*

----------


## ximi_abedini

Natyrisht qe po ,dhe sot kemi nevoj me shum se kurr per bashkim ,arsyja eshte se serbet dhe maqedonet po luajn me vellezerit tan, ata po i vrasin burgosin dhe debojn nga shtepit e tyre , ata kan mbet jetim,eshte koha e fundit qe te ndalim spastrimin e shqiptarcve nga lugina dhe kete nuk mund ta ndaloj askush perveq Shqiperis se bashkuar

Dhasht Zoti qe keta kriminel(kriminel sepse jan pasuru ne kurriz te popullit) qe po na udhheqin kombin ton ,te marrin denimin nga populli ,dhe te zgjedhim udhheqesit tan qe sdo ja ken friken askuj dhe qe do punojn per komb e atdhe ,per fat te keq kjo rrug do jet shum e veshtir por nese kete e do kombi yne natyrisht se do e arrij

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> *
> Edhe pse nuk jame shqipetare i Kosoves ,sikur te me jepet mundesia te votoje do te kisha votuare JO per momentin .
> 
> Do te kisha votuare PO qe te shkaterohet fara ,rasad i keqe ne shoqerine tone dhe mandej Shqiperia eshte nga natyra e bashkuare . Si munde ta bashkojeshe nje popull kurre ata nuk kane asnje "grame " nacionalizem ne shpirtin e tyre qofte nacionalizem ekonomik qofte kombetare .*
> 
> 
> Personalishte kame votuare per JO . Ndoshta edhe une vuaj per bashkimin e Shqiperise me gjithe tokat etnike shqipetare , pore se pari eshte me rendesi te bashkojme popullin dhe mandej territoret. Mbas shkaterimit te komunizmit ne Shqiperi ,per 20 vjete ne shqipetaret nuk kemi treguare interes per zhvillim ,ekonomik , strategjik . Mbas mbarimit te luftes ne Kosove , 1999 po mos te ishin Nderkombetaret shqipetaret ne Kosove do te likfidoheshin po thuaj te gjithe me njeri tjetrin per interesa partiake,ekonomike apo klanore .
> 
> Mbas te ashtuquajtures lufte e vitit 2001 ne Maqedoni , shqipetaret per fate te keqe mbeten popullate me me pake te drejta ne evope , dhe per kete nuk duhet te i hudhen fajet sllavo-maqdoneve pore faji i mbetet klaneve udheheqesve tradhetare shqipefolesa ne Maqedoni.
> ...



TetovaMas,

Natyrisht se cdo kush nga ne ka bindjen personale se a duhet te bashkohet Kosova me Shqiperine, si hap i par drejte Bashkimit Kombetar te Shqiptareve ne trojet e tyre, qe jan ndare padrejtesisht dhe pa deshiren e tyre nga fuqite e medha te asaj kohe (1912). 

Populli Bashkohet kur te bashkohet edhe territori, sepse nese territorin e kemi te ndare, natyrisht se edhe populli gjithnje do mbetet i ndare. Ndonese nje pjese e Shqiptareve si ne Kosove, si ne Iliride, si ne Lugine te Presheves, si ne Malesi te Madhe, e ne Shqiperine Ame, duke mos len anash asnjeher Camerine, nuk kane ate nacionalizem ne te cilin ju thirreni, por keta jane militante dhe argate te pushtetareve te shantazhuar, te korruptuar e servil ndaj nderkombetareve, ndersa populli Shqiptar ne pergjithesi ne te gjitha trojet qe larte permenda, por te mbahej referendumi jam me se i sigurte qe pjesa me e madhe dhe dermuese e popullit nga te gjitha anet do votonin PO - te madhe Pro Bashkimit Kombetar te tyre, sepse keshtu te ndare sic jane gjithnje e me shume do e ken veshtire te mbijetojne cdo padrejtesie qe i servohet si nga jashta po ashtu nga brenda. Shqiptaret jane te lidhur ndermjet veti ne menyra te ndryshme, qysh nga mbarimi i luftes por edhe shume kohe me pare Shqiptaret ishin bashke, e tani ndonese ky bashkim i tyre eshte edhe ne nivel shume me te larte se sa ce mendohet.

Kunder Bashkimi Kombetar te Shqiptareve jane pikerisht nje pjese e politikaneve, e kryesisht jane keta qe jane ne pushtet si ne Tirane, si ne Pishtine, e Shkup te cilet manipuluan me voten e popullit Shqiptar duke i vjedhur fabrikisht ato. Te gjithe Pushtetaret qe i kemi hapurazi tani jane treguar qe jane te lidhur ne cdo aspekt me Sllavet (Srbo-Maqedonasit) dhe Greket, dhe per kete arsye gjithnje e me shume bejne propaganda Kunder Bashkimit te Kombit. Rruga e Kombit per pushtetaret Servil si ne Tirane, e si ne Prishtine ishte vetem nje pretekst te qendrojne ne pushtet per interes te tyrin personal dhe klanor.

E sa i perket basheksise nderkombetare, ajo gjithmone e gjithnje do jet kunder inetersave tona kombetare, nese neve vet nuk ngriemi ne kemb per keto padrejetsi qe pikerisht vijne nga kuzhinat europiane e me gjere, te perpunuara ne ato te Beogradit dhe qe tani zbatimin e tyre e kane nga kuzhinat shqiptare shqipfolese si ne Tirane, si ne Prishtine, e si ne Shkup.

Tani eshte koha jone per Bashkim Kombetar, tani duhet qe me pa asnje hezitimin te kerkojme Bashkimin tone Kombetar, ne cofetse kjo gjenerate e jona tani nuk e ben kete Bashkim Kombetar te Shqiptareve, ateherash gjithnje e gjithmone do e kemi me veshtir e veshtir. Kosova - Shqipatret e Kosoves i kan vetem dy alternativa te mundshme: e para eshte qe te pajtohen me kete Fusnote 1244 e qe i bie Kosova me shume se Autonomi, dhe shume me pak se Pavaresi, mu sikurse gjithmone e gjithnje thirreshin pushtetaret dhe politikan serb. Natyrisht se Kosoves do i mundesohet liberalizimi i Vizave por vetem permes Beogradit dhe JO Tiranes, natyrisht se Kosova do integrohet ne BE dhe organizma tjer nderkombetar por vetem permes Beogradit dhe JO Tiranes, dhe alternativa tjeter (dyte) per Shqiptaret e Kosoves eshte qe sa ma pare dhe me pa asnje hezitim te kerkojne Bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine. Alternative te trete nuk ka: Sepse jo vetem Serbia, por asnje shetet tjeter as BE-ja dhe as SHBA-te nuk do ta njohin Pavaresine dhe Sovranitetin e Plote te Republikes se Kosoves, sepse Kosova Republike me Pavaresi dhe Sovranitet te Plote do thote Kosove Shqiptare, ndersa kjo Kosove e tanishme me Pavaresi dhe Sovranitet te cunguar eshte Kosove Serbe, eshte Kosove Nderkombetare, eshte Kosove e hajnave, dhe aspak fare nuk eshte Kosove Shqiptare. Per kete arsye mendoj qe Kosova dhe Shqiperia duhen te bashkohen ne te miren e tyre, dhe ne te miren e Kombit Shqiptar ne pergjithesi.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Natyrisht qe po ,dhe sot kemi nevoj me shum se kurr per bashkim ,arsyja eshte se serbet dhe maqedonet po luajn me vellezerit tan, ata po i vrasin burgosin dhe debojn nga shtepit e tyre , ata kan mbet jetim,eshte koha e fundit qe te ndalim spastrimin e shqiptarcve nga lugina dhe kete nuk mund ta ndaloj askush perveq Shqiperis se bashkuar
> 
> Dhasht Zoti qe keta kriminel(kriminel sepse jan pasuru ne kurriz te popullit) qe po na udhheqin kombin ton ,te marrin denimin nga populli ,dhe te zgjedhim udhheqesit tan qe sdo ja ken friken askuj dhe qe do punojn per komb e atdhe ,per fat te keq kjo rrug do jet shum e veshtir por nese kete e do kombi yne natyrisht se do e arrij



Benu i realte ,sepse asnjehere nuk do te dale realiteti ne sheshe ne raste se flasim me gjuhe te patriotave me qellime te caktuara Per 20 vjetet e fundit nuk jane serbet dhe maqedonet sllave qe po i vrasin dhe i maltretojne shqipetaret ne Maqedoni ,

Arsyet pse shqipetaret ne Maqedoni maltretohen dhe vriten ,faju ju mbetet vete shqipetareve, shqipefolesat ,dhe popullates qe eshte duke i perkrahur ata shqipefolesa .

Pa dyshim se serbet dhe maqedonet sllave ,jane konkurrente tane ,pore kjo nuk don te thote se ata te vrasin dhe te maltretojne .

Ne vitin 2001 ishte e ashtuquajtura lufte ne Maqedoni , shqipetaret i humben te gjitha te drejtet qe edhe Baskesia Nderkombetare i garanton per banoret qe jetojne ne BE .Nuk jane sllavo-maqedonet ata te cilet ti ndalojne keta te drejta ,jane shqipefolesat udheheqes analfabet ,qe per 20 vite e kane maltretuare shqiptarizmin ne pergjithesi .

Nuk jame ne kundershtim me Nikolla Gruevskin si Kryeminister te Maqedonise , sepse ai eshte deklaruare per nje opcion dhe mbrone Kushtetuten e vendit te tije . Per c'fare jane deklaruare keta rezila shqipefoles politikane per 20 vjete ????

Shqipefolesat me gjake kazakistani (te ashtuquajturit politikane shqipetare ne Maqedoni ) ne vitet 1990 delkaroheshin per nje bashkejetese , me vone deklarohen per nje federate , disa vjete me vone deklarohen per nje Iliride , dhe me vone deklarohen per integrime . Per C'fare integrimesh behet fjale ??

BE , nuk bashkohet me rezoluta , pore ajo bashkohet me shtetet te pavaruna te garantuara me gjithe te drejtat Nderkombetare , Si do te integrohen shqipetaret ne Maqedoni ?? Ne  Integrim te muhallave te shqipetareve . Si do te duken shqipetaret e Maqedonise ne integrimet ne BE ?? Shqipetaret e Maqedonise ne raste se duane te integrohen ne familjen e BE  do te kene te njejtat te derejta qe i ka nje Nigerian me nenshtetesi franceze apo gjermane qe jetone ne BE .

Personalishte ,nuk pajtohem qe nje shqipefoles te marre iniciativat per bashkim Kombetare , se pari udheheqesit shqipetare duhet te ju behen analizat e DNA testit se ata para disa gjeneratave a jane ne te veretete me prejardhjer ilire apo jane meleza. Eshte e pa mundur te flasim nje gjuhe dhe mos te merremi veshte me shekuj, ketu ka ngatresa ne gjeneze identiteti.

Analizat e DAN testit duhet te ju behen ne Londer apo Paris,per shqipefolesat politikane .Ju garantoje se keta shqipefolesa nuk kane identitet te pastert shqipetare.Ndoshta munde te dalin meleza kazakistani , uzbekistani armenistani , qe nga koha e osmanlijve kane mbetur ne tokat e shqipetareve, bile bile e flasin mire gjuhen shqipe te shehrlive .
*
Po te behej lufte sote , une personalishte te jeme komandate i ushtrise shqipetare ,nuk do ja kisha dhene armen per te luftuare nje shqipefolesi para se te ja beje analizat e DAN , testit . Kush po e njollos luften UCK,e sote  te djemve shqipetare ,qe u vrane per atedheun ?? Jane do shqipefolesa qe kurre ishte ne mbarim lufta i morren pushket ne dore kurse po luftojme ,bile bile keta shqipefolesa kane vra edhe shume djeme shqipetare mbas shpine ne fronte .*

*Po te behet nje referendum gjithe kombetare , personalishte nuk do te kisha lejuare qe c'do mbeturine kazakistane shqipefolese te votoje per Bashkimin  Kombetare . Kjo popullate duhet te renovohet*

----------


## TetovaMas

> TetovaMas,
> 
> Natyrisht se cdo kush nga ne ka bindjen personale se a duhet te bashkohet Kosova me Shqiperine, si hap i par drejte Bashkimit Kombetar te Shqiptareve ne trojet e tyre, qe jan ndare padrejtesisht dhe pa deshiren e tyre nga fuqite e medha te asaj kohe (1912). 
> 
> Populli Bashkohet kur te bashkohet edhe territori, sepse nese territorin e kemi te ndare, natyrisht se edhe populli gjithnje do mbetet i ndare. Ndonese nje pjese e Shqiptareve si ne Kosove, si ne Iliride, si ne Lugine te Presheves, si ne Malesi te Madhe, e ne Shqiperine Ame, duke mos len anash asnjeher Camerine, nuk kane ate nacionalizem ne te cilin ju thirreni, por keta jane militante dhe argate te pushtetareve te shantazhuar, te korruptuar e servil ndaj nderkombetareve, ndersa populli Shqiptar ne pergjithesi ne te gjitha trojet qe larte permenda, por te mbahej referendumi jam me se i sigurte qe pjesa me e madhe dhe dermuese e popullit nga te gjitha anet do votonin PO - te madhe Pro Bashkimit Kombetar te tyre, sepse keshtu te ndare sic jane gjithnje e me shume do e ken veshtire te mbijetojne cdo padrejtesie qe i servohet si nga jashta po ashtu nga brenda. Shqiptaret jane te lidhur ndermjet veti ne menyra te ndryshme, qysh nga mbarimi i luftes por edhe shume kohe me pare Shqiptaret ishin bashke, e tani ndonese ky bashkim i tyre eshte edhe ne nivel shume me te larte se sa ce mendohet.
> 
> Kunder Bashkimi Kombetar te Shqiptareve jane pikerisht nje pjese e politikaneve, e kryesisht jane keta qe jane ne pushtet si ne Tirane, si ne Pishtine, e Shkup te cilet manipuluan me voten e popullit Shqiptar duke i vjedhur fabrikisht ato. Te gjithe Pushtetaret qe i kemi hapurazi tani jane treguar qe jane te lidhur ne cdo aspekt me Sllavet (Srbo-Maqedonasit) dhe Greket, dhe per kete arsye gjithnje e me shume bejne propaganda Kunder Bashkimit te Kombit. Rruga e Kombit per pushtetaret Servil si ne Tirane, e si ne Prishtine ishte vetem nje pretekst te qendrojne ne pushtet per interes te tyrin personal dhe klanor.
> 
> E sa i perket basheksise nderkombetare, ajo gjithmone e gjithnje do jet kunder inetersave tona kombetare, nese neve vet nuk ngriemi ne kemb per keto padrejetsi qe pikerisht vijne nga kuzhinat europiane e me gjere, te perpunuara ne ato te Beogradit dhe qe tani zbatimin e tyre e kane nga kuzhinat shqiptare shqipfolese si ne Tirane, si ne Prishtine, e si ne Shkup.
> ...


Sigurishte pajtohem edhe une se ju munde te shpreheni mendimin tuaj , pore une nuk merrem me proverba ose kenge patriotike  *-OJ EVROPE E SHTRIGE E VJETER .* 
*
Nuk jane fajtore amerika dhe BE , vete fajtore jane shqipefolesat dhe populli qe i perkrahe shqipefolesat per nje rroge 200 euro.ne muaj .*
*
SHQIPTARI ME TRADHETI TRADICIONALE* 

Nuk ishin evropianet ata te cilet historikishte i vrane patriotet dhe rilinasit tane, pore per fate te keqe ishin vete shqipetaret.
Nuk ishin evropianet ata te cilet e penguane shtetin e shqipetareve ,pore ishin vete shqipetaret ata te cilet me shekuj kane luftuare kunder njeri tjetrit .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Sigurishte pajtohem edhe une se ju munde te shpreheni mendimin tuaj , pore une nuk merrem me proverba ose kenge patriotike  -OJ EVROPE E SHTRIGE E VJETER . 
> 
> SHQIPTARI ME TRADHETI TRADICIONALE 
> 
> Nuk ishin evropianet ata te cilet historikishte i vrane patriotet dhe rilinasit tane, pore per fate te keqe ishin vete shqipetaret.
> Nuk ishin evropianet ata te cilet e penguane shtetin e shqipetareve ,pore ishin vete shqipetaret ata te cilet me shekuj kane luftuare kunder njeri tjetrit .


 Po  turqit ku  i le?
Thuaji atij mikut ma nalt, qe fajin sja ka Evropa por pothuaj asimilimi prej turkut, arriti deri aty sa turku filloi me mesue shqipen! Kaq i pelqenin shqiptaret, ku sot hera heres dallohen qe flasin shqip dhe me aq patriotizem sa edhe me patriotizem se vet shqiptaret. 
Dikur kam patur nje takim me dy serb, e pasi i sulmova me akuza qe ata jane te keqinj, nuk duan paqe ne rrajon, na kane vrare e prere gjithnje..., njeri nga ata me i vjetri ne moshe mu pergjigj; nuk kam si ta mohoj faktin qe kemi patur armiqesi dhe qe neve serbet nuk jemi te kulluar, por nje diçka kemi me shume se shqiptaret, ndersa serbi vret shqiptar ... me e keqja qe shqiptari vret shqiptar! 
E pra te nderuar, kur e thone vete ata, qe neve sduam njeri tjetrin..., sipas kokes na vune edhe festen...!

----------


## TetovaMas

> Po  turqit ku  i le?
> Thuaji atij mikut ma nalt, qe fajin sja ka Evropa por pothuaj asimilimi prej turkut, arriti deri aty sa turku filloi me mesue shqipen! Kaq i pelqenin shqiptaret, ku sot hera heres dallohen qe flasin shqip dhe me aq patriotizem sa edhe me patriotizem se vet shqiptaret. 
> Dikur kam patur nje takim me dy serb, e pasi i sulmova me akuza qe ata jane te keqinj, nuk duan paqe ne rrajon, na kane vrare e prere gjithnje..., njeri nga ata me i vjetri ne moshe mu pergjigj; nuk kam si ta mohoj faktin qe kemi patur armiqesi dhe qe neve serbet nuk jemi te kulluar, por nje diçka kemi me shume se shqiptaret, ndersa serbi vret shqiptar ... me e keqja qe shqiptari vret shqiptar! 
> E pra te nderuar, kur e thone vete ata, qe neve sduam njeri tjetrin..., sipas kokes na vune edhe festen...!


*Ne raste se e ke lexuare me kujdes komentin time , do te shihni se ne komentin time nuk i kame lanun jashte lojes edhe turqit . Kurre thashe se politikanet tane shqipefolesa nuk jane biologjike shqipetare , nenkuptojme se ndoshta ata jane mbeturina turke ,armene qe kane mbetur qe nga koha e osmanlijve ,  Perandoria Osmane ka okupuare azine dhe ballkanin me luftare shqipetare ilire .dhe njekohesishte ka be ndryshime ne popullate ,nje pjese e luftareve kurde e armene mbeten ne ballkane , kurse shume luftetare shqipetare kane mbetur ne fronte te ndryshme duke luftuare per Perandorine Osmane .*

----------


## s0ni

Pyetje e thjeshte.... *po* eshte pergjigja ime.

----------


## mario_kingu

!!!!PO!!!
Kosove eshte thjeshte,Krahine e Shqiperis  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

http://mapsof.net/map/balkans-historical-map-1815-1859

----------


## beni33

sigurisht   jam      per   POOOOOOOOOOOOOOO    e natyrshme

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Ender e kahmotshme e shqiptaris, nje PO te fort.

----------


## beni33

kam  pershtypjen  se  kunder    bashkimit  jan   TITISTET DHE  DISA   BETURINA   STALINISTE   NE  KOSOVE

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> kam  pershtypjen  se  kunder    bashkimit  jan   TITISTET DHE  DISA   BETURINA   STALINISTE   NE  KOSOVE


Pa medyshje ,shkimi me shqiperin eshte fundi i te gjitha te kqijav qe filluan para viti 1912-tes

----------


## EuroStar1

Kush voton kundra si virtualisht dhe realisht nese do behej..... e di vet ai

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Eshte thjesht nje enderr nen sirtar!
Te paret do ishin politikanet qe do ta minonin kete gje...
Pastaj eshte krejt hipokrite, nese neve nuk jemi te bashkuar as ne ideal e as ne mentalitet..., ka shume ndryshime, fatkeqesisht kjo mund te konstatohet ne nenforumet e tjera, shih sa vellezer jemi, ku sa fillon te flitet per turqit, harrojne qe jane shqiptare, e pra s'ka si te jesh vella me nje shqiptar e vella me nje turk! O i nenes o i njerkes, rruge te mesme nuk ka!
Duhet me pare te rregullojme hallet tona, ç'do njeri ne shtepi te vet, e me pas te bejme bashkim..., duhet te sigurojme te ardhmen e brezave qe do te vijne e jo te minohet, pasi divergjencat e vogla sjellin problemet e medha.
Nuk mjafton te bertasim edhe pse sinqerisht, Bashkim, bashkim... 
Eshte njelloj sikur dikur bertisnim; Rrofte ky e rrofte ajo, e pastaj me urrate u shkretua Shqiperia..., pra nese do kete nje bashkim te verete, ky do te vinte nga me pare nga qeverite e jo nga deshirat tona ne interrnet...
Une them per momentin JO! Ka shume gjera me urgjente me perpara.

----------


## lindi03

PO te madhe por pa gabela dhe shkije ,thjeshte nje shipqri e paster me kufij te saj natyrale dhe jo vetem me Kosoven por edhe me teritoret e saja me gjere

----------


## malesori1234

pro pro pro

----------


## malesori1234

> PO te madhe por pa gabela dhe shkije ,thjeshte nje shipqri e paster me kufij te saj natyrale dhe jo vetem me Kosoven por edhe me teritoret e saja me gjere


mire e ke ti po sa per minoritetet, ato na kan mbet ne dere e skemi cbejme, duhet ti pranojme

----------

